# Control de un motor con PWM 6V



## Cuadrado (Abr 3, 2007)

Hola, tengo que montar en un PIC16F877 un ventilador, tenía pensado en colocar un motor DC de 6voltios con un aspa... Pero tengo problemas con el control del PWM, puesto que no estiendo el funcionamiento de este y como hacer para generarlo; es decir, como realizar el montaje fisico de este.
Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## JV (Abr 5, 2007)

Hola Cuadrado, mira este control PWM:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/pwm-cc/index.htm

si reemplazas el 555 por el PIC, ya tienes el circuito.

En cuanto a como funciona, puedes verlo en:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse-width_modulation

Saludos..


----------



## edugonza (Abr 6, 2007)

hola:
        El circuito del link funciona corrctamente, el tema es que posee poca disipacion de potencia y tendrias que cambiar el transistor.
El concepto de modulacion pwm es bastante sencillo, voy a tratar de colaborar con algo.
Dentro de un tren de pulsos de señal cuadra, la parte + (energia), se controla mediante la variacion de tiempo, sin cambiar la frecuencia de la señal,produciendo una modificacion en  el ancho de la misma (+ ancho= + energia)., esto quiere decir que si puedes lograr todo el ancho de la señal, tendrias una señal continua (en un motor dc seria a maxima velocidad y energia), y si puedes disminuir el ancho a su minima expresion tendrias un ov (el motor estaria detenido).
todos los intermedios te da la regulacion de velocidad del motor.
Para colocar tu pic, solo tendrias que colocar sacar una señal pwm de una de las patas, y aqui tenemos el problema.
puedes utilizar un pic com 16f627, que posee un modulo pwm, o programartelo tu en una rutina.
la forma de programar seri la siguiente . si te imaginas una fraccion 4/4, esto seria maxima velocidad, 0/4, estamos parados, y 2/4 estamos a media veloicidad.
 espero haberte podido ayudar saludos.


----------



## Xndres (Nov 29, 2009)

hola yo tengo un problema parecido necesito manejar el pwm para controlar un motor dc con ayuda de un adc si me podrian ayudar con el codigo 
Gracias


----------



## damianf (Nov 29, 2009)

cuadrado , por que no usas un 555 ?? ,es mas barato ,te podes guardar el pic ... si queres ,te hago el circuito , es facil 

saludos


----------



## Xndres (Nov 30, 2009)

Ps ese no es el punto porque yo tambien podria hacer en un 555 pero necesito en un pic
Gracias por querer ayudar....


----------



## damianf (Nov 30, 2009)

pero le digo a cuadrado que puede cambiar el pic por el 555


----------



## JavAzalel (Feb 3, 2010)

pero cuadrado quiere montarlo con un pic, aqui hay algo mas de pwm
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/usando-pwm-mini-tutorial-271/


----------



## Christopher091888 (May 21, 2012)

damianf dijo:


> cuadrado , por que no usas un 555 ?? ,es mas barato ,te podes guardar el pic ... Si queres ,te hago el circuito , es facil
> 
> saludos



oye me podrias mandar mandar el circuito con el 555 es que nose como conectarlo a mi puente h
y YAMBIEN NECESITO PONERLE UN CONTROL PID AYUDA


----------



## Scooter (May 21, 2012)

Hombre, hacer un PID con un 555 me parece ya pasarse un poco.
Necesitarás al menos tres operacionales para el P, I y D y otro mas para hacer el PWM controlado ppor tensión...


----------



## Christopher091888 (May 22, 2012)

Ya tengo el control PID solamente necesito el PWM para el puente H (estoy realizando un Pendulo invertido rotacional)


----------



## Scooter (May 22, 2012)

Pues entonces un 555 no es la elección correcta; funciona bien controlando la resistencia pero no con un nivel de tensión. Busca en el foro que hay circuitos para hacer PWM controlado por tensión.


----------

